# I cant even...



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I was on YouTube today and saw this... The way the lady was holding the hedgehog! She also recommended a premium hedgehog food and carefresh -__- Maybe I'm just overreacting, but they shouldn't be teaching if they don't really know what they require. She also recommended a water bottle... 
Sorry for the rant guys.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Omg, I wish I could just go over there, take the poor thing from her hands and smack her :x Shes giving everyone the wrong idea. And just checking from the comments, people are responding a little too well to this. I'd hate for the poor thing to be sold to someone who buys a "hedgehog kit"


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm actually a bit impressed to be honest. In comparison to most people who have pet stores she knows quite a bit about the basics of hedgehog care.

Water bottles are subjective, some people choose to use them, some people choose not to use them. Same with care fresh. You can successfully house a hedgehog on carefresh and with a water bottle. Spike's Delight, although not the best food is actually fed by quite a few breeders and isn't necessarily the worst thing ever.

I was impressed that she knew to treat hedgies with revolution, and that she does so before selling them. Also that she feeds them chicken, fruits/veg, eggs, crickets and mealworms. Also that she recommends a wheel and that they are solitary animals, and that they have a hide. 

She also obviously has an explorer type hedgehog, hence the walking around a lot. It didn't seem to be too stressed with the way she was holding them. 

We must remember that around this forum people have a "preferred" way of doing things, but it's not necessarily the only way. Because this person recommends carefresh and a water bottle doesn't necessarily mean she's giving people the wrong idea. The only thing I really saw wrong with this video was the size recommendation on the cage, and the fact that she didn't suggest a high quality cat food.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I do love the caring and compassion of everyone here. Go ahead and kill me, but Squiggy's comment on smacking her just made me giggle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was so sincere and cute at the same time.


----------

